# Request Sub-forum Stealth Grows



## RanTyr (Oct 12, 2009)

Just a simple request for a sub forum specifically for stealth grows. I notice the posts for this niche area of marijuana cultivation are spread throughout many and every forum on here just about. 

Do it for the closet stoners from all walks of life. Think of grandma!


----------



## RanTyr (Oct 12, 2009)

RanTyr said:


> Just a simple request for a sub forum specifically for stealth grows. I notice the posts for this niche area of marijuana cultivation are spread throughout many and every forum on here just about.
> 
> Do it for the closet stoners from all walks of life. Think of grandma!


Edit: Also do it for the 17 year olds who get caught because they weren't well informed and didn't have a readily accessible supply of information!


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 14, 2009)

RanTyr said:


> Edit: Also do it for the 17 year olds who get caught because they weren't well informed and didn't have a readily accessible supply of information!


start a thread and poll it, see if it will actually get used.


----------



## RanTyr (Oct 14, 2009)

rollitup said:


> start a thread and poll it, see if it will actually get used.



Will do. Thanks for the feedback. Much love.

Edit: Here's a link for you.


----------



## RanTyr (Oct 20, 2009)

RanTyr said:


> Will do. Thanks for the feedback. Much love.
> 
> Edit: Here's a link for you.


Considerable voting has been done already. Any word RIU? Gratzi


----------



## RanTyr (Nov 2, 2009)

RIU I miss you! About 100 positive votes now.


----------



## RanTyr (Nov 22, 2009)

Still waiting on some feedback!


----------



## RanTyr (Nov 23, 2009)

I have double the nutrient forum's positive votes and started my quest first. Somehow I was forgotten, RIU!


----------



## sicka (Nov 25, 2009)

RanTyr said:


> I have double the nutrient forum's positive votes and started my quest first. Somehow I was forgotten, RIU!


+1 for the subforum from me lah


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Dec 15, 2009)

so what happened? did you ever get back to rollitup w/the results? you've clearly shown it will be used and that people want one.


----------



## RanTyr (Dec 15, 2009)

I did indeed. Perchance RIU is on vacation again? 

Hit us back RIU!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Dec 18, 2009)

rollitup said:


> start a thread and poll it, see if it will actually get used.


 alright, that parts done-155 to 13 (at the moment)said they would use it or that they think its a good idea and should be added.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/256259-all-stealth-pc-growers-read.html

thanks for your time........kiss-ass


----------



## RanTyr (Dec 25, 2009)

Over 1360 views and I can only be positive RIU has seen this one time. Back to the top for the vigilant.


----------



## sicka (Jan 11, 2010)

would still like to see this introduced?


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jan 12, 2010)

hmmmm, well guys, everyone who reads this should pm rollitup in a polite and courteous manner and voice our/their support. a lil reminder like that might help. lol


----------



## ink the world (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree sub-forum is needed


----------



## violator kush (Jan 15, 2010)

agreed there needs to to be a sub


----------



## KayAreOEnnEyeSee (Jan 21, 2010)

SUB FORUM!!! We totally need one... too much running around these other forums finding miss tagged threads. PLEASE RIU! I beg you... SUB FORUM.


----------



## Dimefan89 (May 12, 2010)

i think we all will benefit from a sub forum


----------



## Kodaxx (Jun 3, 2010)

maybe he's in jail? that would suck but ya never know!! i hope for the best


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 4, 2010)

We do need one of these


----------



## khm916 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wtf is with the spam


----------

